# Few questions please help!



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Is it true that if a dog/puppy pulls on the leash hard enough they can collapse something in their neck/throat area?

Also I was checking out my pups neck tonight because she had been pulling so bad today at her puppy class that is was very very red and sore. When I lifted her head up her chest has a bone in the middle and the skin sinks in on both sides.....kinda like indents. Is that normal for puppies? Do their chest's fill out as they get older?

She is 4 monthes old. Until she learns to loose leash walk I'm going to use a harness and possibly try a gentle leader because I felt so bad her neck looked like it did today from her pulling.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they will deffinently fill out more, in the first year they grown tall, from 1-2 years they fill out.
stick with the harness for now and in like a month or 2 try the gentle leader or a pinch collar.


----------



## charliewat (Jan 11, 2009)

I put a gentle leader on my pup and wow! We were in the pet store during a puppy class and she was going bat $hyt nuts. Put that thing on her and almost instantly she was like a new pup. I recommend it 1000%


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes that is normal for puppies to have those indents. Vendetta pulls terrible right now too. I just keep working her in a flat collar tho I have used those haltis adn choker collars and I had to re-train when I switched to a flat collar.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Some dogs can get a collapsed trachea, but you would know right away, there would be no guessing, she wouldnt be able to breathe, that's all I've ever heard of, and usually only in specific breeds prone to this. But with BYBs screwing things up, i'm sure many problems are becoming more widespread.


----------

